

Ice Cube, Kevin Hart, and Conan Share A Lyft Car - mikkelewis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNM7Z7hir_I

======
zch
So how did this work? An investor presented the idea to Conan? Or did Lyft
present the idea as an advertisement/comedy bit? Conan has never heard of
Lyft. Surely it can't just be one of their writers ideas... Uber has been
around for awhile and never had this kind of product placement.

It was funny as hell, so much so that I want to see those three together more
often, but I'm still curious how it came to be.

